# Please Help Steve the pij



## Tpete811 (May 9, 2010)

I found steve about two weeks ago, under a doorway puffed up eyes closed, laying down, I picked him up brought him home, followed the advice of a few on here and nursed him to what seemed to be back to health, within a day he was squeaking and flapping walking and chasing me throughout the house. Now today he is showing the exact same symptoms he did when I found him, He is puffed up ( I have him near a heat source to keep him warm) one eye will close the other won't he's wobbly and doesn't want to walk. tried to hydrate him he didn't take to the water at all, but showed excessive interest in his food, poop is white and somewhat watery, someone please help me get him back to his healthy self!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Tpete811, well, the first thing we want to do is make sure he stays well hydrated until we can figure out what's wrong, when they get dehydrated on top of being ill, things can go down hill pretty quick for them. Instead of using water, make up some re-hydration fluid, one teaspoon of sugar, a good pinch of salt, and a small pinch of baking soda (bicarbonate of soda) in to 8oz of tepid water. See if you can guide his beak into a small dish of this fluid and whether he will drink well. If not, measure of 2 teaspoons (10mL) of this fluid in a small container, get an eye dropper and draw up the fluid into it and slowly to the side of his beak dribble a few drops at a time until it is all gone. You want to do this 3-4 times a day for now, I suggested 10mL as you are not going to get it all into him and if we can get at least 5mL at a time, this would be good.

Where abouts are you located, perhaps there is someone local who could help you. Any chance of getting him into a vet? Do you have access to any antibiotics, either for birds or humans, if so what kind and what strength? Could you post a photo of Steve and his droppings?

Karyn


----------



## Tpete811 (May 9, 2010)

I'm located in Queens New York City, the vet that I took him to told me in a nice way he didn't want to deal with a pest...as soon as I can get him to poop again I'll shoot a picture over but for now I can describe it to you, I can hear as he's doing it, it's very very watery, white with a small hint of dark green in it. it's frequent and the mixture you've suggested I've been giving it, he really doesn't want to take it but I continue putting little droplets on his mouth and he drinks those. http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=39422771&id=27612039 this is him with the food he ate, the reminants are around his face. he seems to be improving with the heat he's started acting like his old self.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Tpete811, running late for an appointment. I know there is a fair amount of help available in your area. People, please help out here if you can with where to send Tpete811 for some rehabber or vet help for Steve.

Karyn


----------



## Tpete811 (May 9, 2010)

that other picture didn't seem to work 



unfortunately I was holding him when he decided to use the potty, so here is the poop shot. 


and here he's exploring i gather he's getting a bit better


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have cross posted on *NYCPRC (New York City Pigeon Rescue Central)*

Hopefully one of their members will be able to at least direct you to a helpful vet!

Cynthia


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi,

There are a few options for you in the NYC area. You can take him to the Wild Bird Fund in Manhattan (87th and Columbus. 646-306-2862), where they can examine him and also do a fecal test, if he hasn't had one yet. They will also provide you with any medication Steve may need and teach you how to administer it. Any donation you can afford is appreciated. They have appts. Monday - Saturday 1-3.

If you are closer to Long Island, Dr. Linda Pesek is located in Westbury and has office hours on Friday, I believe. I don't have her contact information at the moment, but will post it when I do. I am not sure what the charge will be. 

Hope you can get Steve seen by someone asap! 

Brownwyn


----------



## Tpete811 (May 9, 2010)

thank you for the vitally useful information I shall take him into manhattan tomorrow as it's already 5pm here. However in good news he's showing me signs of his old self, he's alert again and moving around alot.


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

That's good news! Please keep us posted. What a sweet little guy he is.

Bronwyn


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help.

Tpete811, by the way, thanks for helping this little guy out in the first place, I am glad to hear he is acting better. Please do take him in to ascertain if he indeed needs some treatment/meds to help him out, I would keep up with the extra hydration until then. He sure is cute, please do keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tpete811,


"Canker" would be a good bet...make haste to find someone local and experienced to evaluate and assist.


And consider to include in his regimen, ACV-Water ( 3 Tablespoons 'Braggs" unfiltered Organic Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water, that Solution then for his Drinking Water for a week ).



Phil
Lv


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Phil about the canker and it would be well worth while to treat him for canker infection or have him checked out by a veterinarian.
The symptoms you described are classic and I can't help but notice missing feathers around his beak...another sign. The treatment is so easy and makes such a huge difference.


----------



## robored (May 20, 2010)

greetings tpete811

here is a suggestion that you can add to the rest of the good info you already received...

FOY'S PET SUPPLIES:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/index.html

is a great place that you can get medications and supplies for most of the ailment that you will find affecting pigeons ( in an urban environment ) order they're catalog it's full of useful info and good ideas to help in your efforts...
And if you call them and describe some of the symptoms, Jerry the owner is very helpful in guiding you to the right medications as well as other good suggestions to help out...

of course if you can afford a Vet that specializes in Birds that would be the best way to go.....

i live in San Francisco and have help out about 30 pigeons over the past 10 years and the one thing above all others that's seems to help the most is a *infrared heat lamp *"place at the right height not to close as to be to hot!!!....
water, food , if they are not eating you can use a syringe and some baby bird food to get things going...all the meds , probiotics, will add to the cause....

O yea...kindness goes a long way as well...



best of luck!!!

rE


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad that you will be taking him to the Wild Bird Fund for a check-up, that is the best place to start.

It would also be a good idea to join the NYCPRC yahoo group to make contacts in your area. I am very comforted by knowing other pigeon rescuers in my city.


----------



## Tpete811 (May 9, 2010)

It's with great sadness that I report this morning before I could get steve help he passed away, I wish I could have given this little guy more of a fighting chance. although I did prolong his life by two weeks. it still pains me to the core to lose one who I considered apart of the family. May he rest in peace and know that he had people who loved him dearly.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know you were really trying to help Steve. If only he could have just held on a little bit longer. And shame on those vets who consider a sweet Pigeon a pest. A Pigeon causes no harm to anyone. Once again, I'm sorry for your loss. Joni


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. It is always even more heartbreaking to lose a baby. But he was loved and is mourned...so many babies never have that.

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Tpete811, oh boy, I was not really expecting to hear this about Steve, I am sorry for your loss. Just so you know, what sometimes can happen is that birds in trouble, like you found Steve in, can be suffering from privations and when they are hydrated and feed, they can bounce back pretty strongly and make it look like things are going to be OK for them, and most times they are. However, a certain percentage of these guys are also suffering from illness/infection, so when you take care of the privations part, they look like they are improving, only to go down hill once their sickness reasserts itself and grows.

I am glad he was cared for and had comfort while with you and you now have information on where to get local help if another Steve comes your way.

Bless you,

Karyn


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm so so sorry that you lost Steve. You did give him a loving, comfortable home for his last weeks. Thank you very much for giving him a chance. 

Bronwyn


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

My condolences on the loss of Steve. At least he had you to help him, for a short while.

A lack of compassion for a helpless animal is a bad sign in a vet. My (biased) opinion.

Larry


----------



## Tpete811 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you guys for all your kind wishes, My fiance and I are still in a state of shock by his passing, we wanted nothing more than to see this little guy fly strong and proud. I wish I would have come here just as soon as I found the little guy because then maybe I could have gotten the resources I needed to save him. I know that should another beautiful pigeon land in my lap I will come to you guys first to help me save him. I can only hope that wherever steve is now he knows that we loved him, and miss him dearly. As for that vet he is a quack and I told him that, I'll never take any of my animals to him ever again, he's only interested in the money and not saving the lives of the animals who cannot care for themselves. Once again, Thank you guys! all of you who worked in trying to help me save steve's little life. I just hope I made his death a much more calm peaceful and dignified death.


----------



## Ammonite (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor little Steve. You took him in and kept him safe and warm and loved, more than most people would ever do. Sometimes these things can't be helped. You are obviously a very kind person for helping him, though.


----------

